# Newbie at the Fruit fly thing



## sk8erkho (Dec 20, 2006)

I just purchased a batch of fruit flies and would like to know how long to leave the culture in the higher 80 degree temperature zone to stimulate the breeding process? Also, is there anything else I need to do? The maggots seem to climb to the top of the lid and then turn brown. Are they dear at this point?


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 20, 2006)

When they turn brown they are caccooning then the cacoon will break and the new fly will emerge. To get them to breed is easy i usually just leave my flies at room temp and they do fine. Good luck


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats normal. You don't need to leave them at 80 to get them to breed. Leave them at room temperature and just wait.


----------

